# peers making fun of gas problem



## Ms. Mickey (Mar 8, 2002)

I hope that someone can help us ~ our daughter doesn't want to play with her friends because of alot of gas. When she is playing basketball just going to shoot a basket causes alot of gas to escape and her friends end up laughing. Is there something that she should avoid or what do you suggest that she does?


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

I have found that it is truly amazing that "kids" can be so compassionate and also so "cruel" at times. Does she have a close friend that she plays basketball with that she could share her problem with? Maybe a friend could be the one to explain to the others. I think once they knew she had this problem...they would probably be more considerate of her situation. I have a niece who has spinabifada and is somewhat paralyzed in the lower part of her body. She always had such a sweet, positive attitude but as she grew older she began to notice more and more how she was different from others. Those who understood were extremely kind...but then I remember once when she went to the beach some kids there asked her why she couldn't walk right and they were more or less making fun of her and she was so hurt...and she said very sarcastically... "Well you want to know something else...I can't pee either". (She has to be catherized all the time). But she always loved going to the beach and then she got so she didn't want to go and I know it was because she knew she was different. Bless her heart...I know she has suffered a lot of mental anquish.


----------



## carmen (Jan 29, 2001)

That is so sad, I know I got sick when I was 16, it was not easy dealing with it when you're a kid.Has your child been diagnosed with ibs? What has the doctor said. There are alot of things on the bulletin board people recomend. Have you ever tried probiotics? I am on immunolin myself for chrons ( i have had surgery) and ibs. This is helping with the gas problem. Thanks


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

The only thing I can think of is asking your doctor to put her on probiotics( i think that's the name of it, it helps get rid of bad bacteria) and also I guess she has to resort to trying to hold it in.


----------



## mrygrl (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi, went through that. The only thing that helped with my gas was finally getting a small intestine bacterial overgrowth test and then periodically going on antibiotics (amoxicillin/flagyl). Also, once that is done, digestive enzymes and probiotics (without FOS) seem to help me. Has your daughter had a small bowel follow-through and ct scan of both abdomen and pelvis in addition to colonoscopy. Better to insist on getting these done to rule out any correctable problems. Also, with this problem, a thorough gynecological (sorry for spelling long day), check is also important. Having been through that nightmare for 26 years, I strongly encourage you to insist on thorough testing. I was told I had IBS, typical teenage diet, and just needed fiber. Well meant but wrong.Good luck.


----------



## Ms. Mickey (Mar 8, 2002)

Hi everyone - Thanks for all the great advice. I talked to her doctor again and last summer we found out that she was fructose and lactose intolerance (which seemed to take care of itself) but when I spoke with her doctor last week she said that the gas could be caused from her fructose intolerance, so for us to avoid the items that are "high" in fructose. She has had all the test.....colonospy,endosopsy,upper GI small bowel follow through, Xrays and fructose and lactose testing. The only that they could come up with is IBS. Does this sound like anyone elses story?


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Oh yes...it sounds like a lot of peoples' stories on here. It truly is out of your control as well. Some suggested she "hold it in" but that is easier to say than do.


----------



## LiteratureRose (Jul 31, 2002)

They've been giving me tests and tests and tests and in the past 15 weeks the only thing they can say is "Since we haven't found anything difinitive, you have IBS" I'm not sure how old your daughter is, but let her know there are tons of us who know how she feels and anytime she's having problems, all she has to do is post and we'll be here! Hope she's doing well!


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Hi, did they do celiac testing? Have you considered LEAP food intolerance testing if your insurance will cover it? Good luck!


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Oops, the website I posted for some info is not working.


----------

